# compact loader plows



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking for manufacturers of plows for compact loader, caterpillar 906, anyone with any info it is appreciated!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

snow wolf looks like they have a good line. we built mounts for our loaders and put on meyer hm (municipal) plows designed for trucks. best part is that the plows unhook from the mount and could be interchanged easily other power houses.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Try one of the dealers on the banner
or
www.machinabilitysnowplow.com


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

We used a Crysteel/Fisher plow for two years on a 906. We had to do some trimming on the quick-tach mount to get it to mount up but it would fit. I believe the plow was only 7.5' but we fabbed some 18" wings for each side and it worked well. My advice is to find a heavy duty plow because we trashed the plow over two years. We run a 8' Snowwolf with the wings on our 440 case skid and like the plow but I think Snowwolf makes an Ultra? line thats a little stronger. The number for Snowolf is 1.800.905.2265, ask for Mark. The 906 was a nice little machine for us but this year we decided to use a big loader and pusher instead (can bill it out more). Hope this helps.


----------



## cog-1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the ideas...I have looked at the daniels plows but don't think they make one small enough for our needs. The maximum width we can go is 7 1/2 ft. as we plow sidewalks/tight areas with it. We have tried a few different types and they are all tough to keep together, it is a hard life on front of a loader; need something real strong! (of course it would help if the operators would try to take care of it too)


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

While not specifically made for a loader, You can get a Fisher X-Blade in a 7'6" width.


----------



## m39976 (Sep 19, 2005)

I bought a 9' for my JD 244j that works good from Horst Welding. I ordered it with a quick coupler fron my local JD dealer. www.horstwelding.com


----------

